# Anyone know what type of dog mine is?



## hevelynndustin (Dec 11, 2009)

We adopted her from the local shelter... We think an american pitbull/jack russell mix? What is your opinion? Thanks


----------



## CWBullyBreedRescue (Dec 10, 2009)

She does look as if she may be pit bull, or pit bull mix. The shelter didn't tell you? They usually have it somewhere on the paperwork.


----------



## hevelynndustin (Dec 11, 2009)

No her paperwork just said terrier mix.... which to me basically says they didnt know.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

She's a tiny little thing - do you know approximately how old she is? 

The only thing that would really suggest Pit to me would be her color - but that same coat pattern can be found in several other breeds, including Jacks. I think you're probably looking at a mix of smaller breeds. 

Also, because she's so young, it's a lot harder to make guesses. Right now though, I'd probably guess something like a Jack Russell or Rat Terrier mix.


----------



## CWBullyBreedRescue (Dec 10, 2009)

I think Pit/Jack Russel would be a fairly good guess. She looks like a Pit Bull, but from personal experience Pit Bulls seem to be a much chubbier puppy. And from what I can tell she's rather skinny in build.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Absolutely pitty puppy. Other than that its tough at that age. Those ears are typical pitty ears at that age from what i have seen.

Really cute!!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Definitely a pitty pup. Females are smaller and the shelters that usually list just terrier are usually those that are in or near BSL counties. The normal pit only is suppose to get to be 35-45 pounds so seeing larger chubby pups often referred to as hippo pups is NOT what the standard calls for. Most pit pups between teh ages of 8-11 weeks are quite small and will not have huge paws or ankles. I don't really see any jack in this or rat sorry.

Pit puppy that is NOT a hippo pup


----------



## music2835 (May 19, 2011)

Your pound pup looks similar to mine. She's around 3 months now. I've had her 2 weeks. Quite a dellightful girl, but the biting thing, though done as play, is wearing on me. Vet at pound said shes lab beagle mix, but i think not. She looks and acts like jack russell with pitbull and/or white lab._ If someone can tell me how to post a photo, (cant seem to figure it out) you'll see what i mean. Im new to site tonight.
Music2835


----------

